

Intro to Lifecycle Emails - guest post by Patrick McKenzie (patio11) - aytekin
http://customer.io/blog/What-are-Lifecycle-emails-patio11-patrick-mckenzie.html

======
wikwocket
Another excellent collection of advice from Patrick, this time with multiple
email scripts to work off of.

All the recent great posts on lifecycle email has me wishing I actually had a
SAAS website I could send out email for!

